# Shoshone run on New New Years Day 2016!!!



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

It's December, wow! Another great paddling year is almost finished. Time to start thinking about the start of the next season… It always begins on New Years Day with Shoshone. Warm, cold, sun, clouds or pounding snow the crew will be there at high noon ready to paddle! All are welcome. 

Bring your warm gear, dry suits, gloves & pogies, skull caps and wool socks.

Who is going to make it this year? 

Lets plan to paddle at 12:00 noon at Grizzly Creek (maybe arrive a little early to get changed and load boats) and be leaving the parking lot for the first Shoshone lap ASAP. If you have a shuttle driver bring them along. We often do multiple laps! 

Here is a Facebook page to share stoke, carpools, clothing questions and above all pictures from this year and past years. https://www.facebook.com/ShoshoneNYD

Here is a video Scott Winkleman made: 





Another video from the Kellogg Show:


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

A few tips: dress warm, gloves are better than pogies (if you swim), mitts are better than gloves. Beg borrow or steal a dry suite, You can do it in your old leaky splash top but you will have a great time being warm and dry. Skull caps are great but a hood is wonderful. Bring your GoPro! Share rides from the Front Range if you can, that is half the fun getting fired up for the paddling year. Typically its mostly kayakers but there is a growing SUP force (Thanks Hobie), A few river boarders some years (that's crazy, hats off to you), and a rafter always says they are coming and never shows up. Maybe this year we might have the first.


----------



## dragonflyboater (Jun 18, 2015)

Easy on the Rafter bashing. We made it 3 years in a row before we moved to the west coast. It's a wee bit far of a drive now. Have fun and be safe. We just did a Thanksgiving Rogue trip and I can't believe that there was not ice in the eddy's. Everything was frozen solid every morning.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

dragonflyboater said:


> Easy on the Rafter bashing. We made it 3 years in a row before we moved to the west coast. It's a wee bit far of a drive now. Have fun and be safe. We just did a Thanksgiving Rogue trip and I can't believe that there was not ice in the eddy's. Everything was frozen solid every morning.


Sorry, I didn't mean to bash anyone. It's just that every year there is lots of talk about someone bringing a raft and never happens. I think it would be great if more rafters got stoked on the paddling NYD on Shoshone. I was encouraging not bashing.


----------



## hojo (Jun 26, 2008)

SUP is awesome. Rafts are awesome. I think the river borders would be the ones to show them both up!


----------



## johnsnow420 (Jul 22, 2015)

Sups, rafts or kayakers.... you gotta be crazy to do this run on new years!! I give anyone props for going out there! keep up the good work and ill meet you at the hot springs!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

We will do the Hotsprings this year! See you there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Just got word that Marty & Sonia from Jackson Kayak will be coming to Shoshone new years day. They will be bringing their amazing Chilli and hot chocolate for all the paddlers. Thanks! 

Could also be Jackson boats to demo. Please let me know if there is a Jackson Kayak model you would like to try and I'll see of we can make it available on NYD-Shoshone.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

We'll be the rafters that actually show up!  Well... actually we'll be the kayakers that show up with a raft


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Where's all the talking about who's gonna flip and swim? I'm disappointed in you all!


----------



## Schutzie (Feb 5, 2013)

Schutzie puts on his four seeing glasses and looks out the window on New Years day;









He looks back to his bed









Nah. He'll wait for spring runoff

But y'all have a ripping good time!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

If it's really cold lets just stick with flipping and rolling. I don't think the swimming part if worth the extra-credit points. 

Who all is comming? Post up if you are on as of right now.


----------



## TimF (Aug 16, 2011)

Hey Peter, I plan to be there along with my son who will raft, maybe R-1 a Mimi-me, and we should have a river boarder with us (Erik). 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Great Tim! Sounds like great diversity to add to our growing crew for New Years Day. I'm looking forward to paddling with you again. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Quacktacular81 (Jun 11, 2014)

A friend and I are planning on being there! I will be rowing my 16' cat, while my friend rides as a passenger.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Quacktacular81 said:


> A friend and I are planning on being there! I will be rowing my 16' cat, while my friend rides as a passenger.



That could be a tight squeeze! 1500 cfs is my cutoff with my 16' cat. Not saying it can't be done but the gauge was less than 1000 before reporting "Ice".


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Quacktacular81 (Jun 11, 2014)

Gremlin said:


> That could be a tight squeeze! 1500 cfs is my cutoff with my 16' cat. Not saying it can't be done but the gauge was less than 1000 before reporting "Ice".
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Thanks for the info! I do have some concerns, I plan to walk the path when we get there on Thursday to see what it looks like. I could bring the 12' cat, but it puts me much more in touch with the water! If all else fails we can skip it and go sit in the hot springs!


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

I plan to be there with my two oldest boys. They want to kayak, though I am debating bringing a 10' raft for a second run.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

FatmanZ said:


> I plan to be there with my two oldest boys. They want to kayak, though I am debating bringing a 10' raft for a second run.



Sweet, did they paddle last year? 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## FatmanZ (Sep 15, 2004)

They both paddled New Years Day 2014 though we were unable to attend last year. It will be fun to be back again. Looking forward to it.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I've had a couple of people ask about carpooling to Shoshone on NYD. 

Who has room and where are you coming from? 

This is a great way to make new paddling partners. If they paddle NYD you know they will be fired up come run off season. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## cyclodd (Mar 20, 2010)

I'm planning to be there maybe with my DUO. Coming from the areas west, (Delta County) if anyone from there or Montrose area wants to carpool. 778-0742


----------



## calendar16 (Mar 8, 2007)

*Count Mini Me In!*

Planning on being there with my mini-me and another paddler for some R2 action. 

Since I am a rafter don't hold me to my word on it.

Anyone gotten a visual...is it free of ice for a 9' long x 5' wide pickle to make it through?


----------



## UWC Kayak (Nov 24, 2014)

Peter, Glad to see you leading again this year. Wish we could make it but we've got another water sport calling on NYD. Our thoughts will be with you all. 

Next year and we'll bring our Duo.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUX0U5g2OKg

Have fun and we look forward to the pics/vids.

Scott


----------



## mattman (Jan 30, 2015)

Oh the torture! Weeks of highs below freezing, and lows below zero( Ya, I know, it aint called Summer Park).
Looks preaty awesome!


----------



## Fishn (Apr 8, 2012)

Headed down from Craig. Got room for more. Headed down and back in same day (no playing in the hot springs).


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Super stoked to see everyone that shows up. This is such a great way to kick off the new year. I think it was 10 degrees that first year I did it and even at those temps, it was still hilariously fun... OH, and we will certainly have Hot Chocolate (along with the minty adult version) and also some killer homemade chili waiting for everyone as they get off the frio rio. Certainly makes that take out a lot easier!!! 

Looking forward to seeing you all. Drive safe and bring your suits for a hot springs sesh afterwards!


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

calendar16 said:


> Planning on being there with my mini-me and another paddler for some R2 action.
> 
> Since I am a rafter don't hold me to my word on it.
> 
> Anyone gotten a visual...is it free of ice for a 9' long x 5' wide pickle to make it through?


I looked over Shoshone today from the road and it looks clear of ice bridges and good to go. Hope to see you tomorrow.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

*The first day of the this paddling season*

It was a great day, 9 degrees, fresh snow at the put in slide, super slick ice boofs, 45 of the most passionate paddlers in Colorado and beyond and we all went kayaking together! New for me to see were three rafts on NYD. Way to represent rafters! 

Thanks everyone for coming out to start the year off right! This is one of my favorite days on the river. Not because I love icy water but because of the amazing, inspired and eclectic crew that always shows up. Paddling whitewater in general defies logic and sound judgement, this is amplified more in extreme low temperatures. But often these moments are when we feel the most alive. Some people get this others never will. 

Hope to paddle again with you all in 2016. If not, there is always NYD 2017.

Post pictures and videos on https://www.facebook.com/ShoshoneNYD/


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

We made the Vail Daily news. Check out this video they created from NYD Shoshone 2016. 

https://vimeo.com/150501903

[vimeo]150501903[/vimeo]


----------

